# Incredible Music (Post Dubstep/Dreamwave/Experimental)



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

__
https://soundcloud.com/aiaiaicph%2Faiaiai-mix-010-hwls

PS Anyone know how to embed music into the forum?


----------



## det (Jan 30, 2015)

Give Monstercat a try... look at any of their artists! They do some good stuff


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

__
https://soundcloud.com/silkmusic%2Fzimpzon-braak-aurora-silk-sofa


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

det said:


> Give Monstercat a try... look at any of their artists! They do some good stuff


A little heavier than I usually listen to but some nice tunes there :thumb:


----------



## det (Jan 30, 2015)

JamesCotton said:


> A little heavier than I usually listen to but some nice tunes there :thumb:


They have some chillstep and indiestep stuff which is worth listening to like laszlo, draper, lvther etc...


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Any more recommendations guys?


----------

